# Electronic Callers



## SlickNick (Feb 17, 2009)

Im just wondering what everyone uses for electronic calls, and how much they spent on them.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

built my own, you'll find its cheaper to build one then buy one if your savvy enough to do it. i built mine using an equalizer, speakers from radioshack, banna plugs, dual blinding posts to hook the banna plugs too, speaker wire, atv battery, and some 16 ga wire for hook up to the equalizer. Hope this helps


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I built one and also have one from GOOSEGETTER.com who is a sponser of this site and a real nice guy runs that operation. The price depends all on what you want for an e-caller. Check out his web-site I have the double decker.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

We built one with a car amp sitting around and some power horns, I also have two Johnny Stewarts. Got splitters for them and are running two speakers off of each. Made my own tapes and I am going to pick up on adapter to plug my MP3 into one of them.

One Johny Stewart I've had for years I don't remember what I paid for ti. The other one I bought it's in perfect condition and came with three speakers for $125.

The homemade one cost probably about that much but like I said my friend already had the amp, switch, box, and various hardware for it including the Ipod


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

i just finished mine i bulit it out of a old truck stero and an amp. i have 50 feet of wire to two 100 watt speakers. and built a box for all the stero and batteries out of osb. i then painted it black. i really like how it turned out plus i can now use it for every thing else too.


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

Used a black and decker toolbox from wal-mart and also used the radio shack plugs. The tool box is black with bright orange latches and handle and works very good as a weather resistant box and has small boxes perfect for backup parts like,batteries.fuses,mp3s.... I have a 300w and 200w amps stacked with four 50w power horns and two 100w power horns. The 50w horns are hooked to one amp and the 100s to the other, with seperate mp3 players, to fill in any dead sounds in the track. I'd say it was around $450 to build.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

www.goosegetter.com

Alex


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

what kinda battery you guys using...i was looking @ walmart for like a small 12 tractor battery but they were out...would like an atv/motorcylce/snowmobile battery work too? or is the small tractor one the way to go??


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

atv/motorcylce/snowmobile battery runs for two or three days.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

mp3, mini amp and 2 speco5 speakers about $50 total with cables


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

ive built 2 of them. one running an ipod thru an amp and 2 powerhorns,( 35 a piece for powerhorns, i had amp laying around, and battery came outta my boat, all together like 100 for all with wiring and box) and i just finished one this last weekend running a cheap pioneer deck with a front aux input for my ipod, running a deep cycle gel battery and 4 powerhorns LOUD as hell and can all day as long as it doesnt get to cold otherwise it zaps the battery in my ipod but i got a cd made if that happens( 35 a piece for powerhorns, 80 for cd deck and like 20 for misc wiring stuff. all together bout 200 im thinkin) not the cheapest things but they sure work amazing!!!.... not to hard i can post pics of how to make them work either way.. or search for old forums thats how i got mine figured out


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

vexlar batteries work good from sportsmens warehouse at about 23.00 for a 8 amp hour batt.


----------



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

Bought a new JVC cd car sterio. Bought a plastic tool box with top tray. Drilled and installed 4 speaker jacks in the side of the box. Cut an opening in one end of the box and installed plexaglass so I could use my remote. Installed a cigarette lighter plug in for power cord and use a Jump start portable box for my power. The jump starter is easy to carry and runs all day. Everything with the speakers. $250.00


----------



## SlickNick (Feb 17, 2009)

What kind of speakers did you guys get? and where did you get them at? and how much were they?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Power horns from Radio Shack.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I also got some power horns from radio shack for $20


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

Where can you get them for 20? The shack by me quoted me 40 a piece.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just spent $600 on mine ........ it is so clear you would think you are right next to a real flock of snows!! If you buy the right stuff those cds have sounds on them you would never hear on a regular power horn from radio shack...


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Radio shack powerhorns

100 watts............40 bucks
50 watts............20 bucks

Hope this helps!!!

For the guys running 200 watt amps...........how big of battery do you need to push that system all day? I m going to be purchasing a new battery as the last piece of this years spread this weekend. I need a new trolling motor battery........but those are heavy. Will a tractor battery do it?

INhonker


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

INhonker1 said:


> For the guys running 200 watt amps...........how big of battery do you need to push that system all day? I m going to be purchasing a new battery as the last piece of this years spread this weekend. I need a new trolling motor battery........but those are heavy. Will a tractor battery do it?
> 
> INhonker


Tractor battery from Wally World runs my 240w 4 speaker caller for 2 1/2 - 3 days.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is another link in regards to making your own e-caller
http://gamehogghuntclub.com/Techniques/ ... aller.html


----------



## wyoduckman_06 (Feb 15, 2008)

I use the 12 volt battery from my higdon bubble but duck decoy. I used the same battery for three days last week and never charged it. It fits in the the goosegetter tackle box no problem.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's another good article pertaining to making an e-call. 8)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ecaller.php


----------

